# Gazidis: il Milan in mano ad un ex numero 2.



## admin (5 Marzo 2020)

Interessante articolo pubblicato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 5 marzo, su Gazidis. Eccolo, di seguito:

Da Fassone a Gazidis il passo è più breve di quanto potesse e possa ancora sembrare soprattutto in termini di rispetto dell’identità societaria, oltre che di competenza calcistica. Il manager sudafricano che il 5 dicembre 2018 è diventato amministratore delegato del club per volontà di Gordon Singer, figlio di Paul, fondatore e partner del fondo Elliott, è da mesi al centro della discussione della tifoseria, spiazzata in particolare dagli ultimi eventi: la chiusura-shock del rapporto con Boban e il più che probabile addio di Paolo Maldini. Opportuno ricordare da dove è venuto e quali risultati ha ottenuto Gazidis prima di approdare in Italia. Innanzitutto va detto che è sempre stato un numero 2: nel calcio americano, protetto e condotto per mano dal guru della MLS, Sunil Gulati; all’Arsenal, tutelato da un board anziano e da una proprietà poco presente. Ma andiamo con ordine: Gazidis muove i primi passi nel calcio a livello di amministratore a trent’anni, nel 1994. Dopo due anni come legale esterno viene ingaggiato dalla MLS, che si appresta a disputare il suo primo campionato l’anno seguente, dopo i Mondiali. L’avvio non è semplice. Le cose vanno a rilento, i soldi mancano, gli sponsor sono pronti a pagare per le stelle del Mondiale non per club sconosciuti creati dal nulla. Subito si trova a dover mediare tra culture diverse. Da una parte quelli che vogliono un campionato che ricalchi quelli europei, come da tradizione calcistica. Dall’altra quelli convinti che agli americani il calcio così concepito non piace, ci vogliono playoff, salary cap, rigori in movimento. Il suo background - è sudafricano, ma cresciuto in Gran Bretagna e al tempo stesso conosce usi e costumi americani lo aiuta a fare da ponte. La media spettatori non supera i 15 mila a partita, Diversi investitori alzano le tende. Gazidis viene promosso deputy commissioner e diventa di fatto il numero due. La MLS si espande, aggiungendo sei club in pochi anni, tra cui Toronto, oltre confine in Canada. Arrivano nuovi investitori, crescono gli sponsor. Tra le intuizioni di Gazidis, Soccer United Marketing (SUM): si occuperà di commercializzare non solo i diritti MLS, ma anche quelli delle nazionali americane e messicane, aggiungendo una fonte importante di ricavi.

Nell’autunno del 2008 accetta l’offerta dell’Arsenal. Tra gli azionisti vi è l’americano Stan Kroenke, già proprietario di un club di MLS. Due anni dopo Kroenke assumerà il controllo del club. Come valutare la gestione-Gazidis dell’Arsenal?
E’ rimasto ai Gunners per quasi un decennio, vincendo tre Coppe d’Inghilterra, qualificandosi per la Champions in 8 stagioni su 10 e raggiungendo un quarto di finale nel 2009-10. Numeri che rapportati al decennio precedente - 3 campionati vinti, 4 Coppe d’Inghilterra, mai sotto il quarto posto, 5 volte almeno ai quarti in Champions - non sono certo il massimo. Però vi sono attenuanti. Innanzitutto l’era Gazidis è coincisa con l’arrivo di Mansour al Manchester City e della FSG a Liverpool. Poi vi è il fattore-Wenger. Il francese era, di fatto, il plenipotenziario del club per ogni questione sportiva, si occupava personalmente di mercato e rinnovi. Gazidis l’ha ereditato e, sulle scelte tecniche, finché c’era lui, non ha messo bocca. Gazidis si è ritrovato a gestire il declino di Wenger (con la squadra fuori dai posti Champions nelle ultime due stagioni). Alcuni tifosi dell’Arsenal imputano a Gazidis di aver trattato male una leggenda come Wenger. Altri di non averlo mandato via prima. Sicuramente criticabili le scelte di Gazidis per il dopo Wenger. Ha puntato su Unai Emery, ex PSG, come allenatore, su Raul Sanllehi, ex responsabile dei contratti del Barcellona trasformato in uomo-mercato, e sul tedesco Sven Mislintat, ex capo scout del Borussia Dortmund promosso ds. Emery è arrivato quinto, ha perso la fiducia dei tifosi ed è stato esonerato lo scorso novembre. Tra Sanllehi e Mislintat non vi è mai stata sintonia e il secondo se ne è andato sbattendo la porta. Discutibili anche alcune scelte tecniche sotto Gazidis: dall’incredibile rinnovo di Ozil a cifre-mostruose allo scambio Mkhitaryan-Sanchez, all’ingaggio di Aubameyang, 80 milioni, pochi mesi dopo averne spesi 55 per Lacazette. Meglio ha fatto sul piano commerciale: in pochi anni gli introiti sono passati da 44 milioni di sterline (2010) a 117 milioni (2017). E forse è proprio questo il motivo per cui Elliott, al di là dell’amici- zia con Gordon Singer, ha puntato su di lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Interessante articolo pubblicato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 5 marzo, su Gazidis. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> Da Fassone a Gazidis il passo è più breve di quanto potesse e possa ancora sembrare soprattutto in termini di rispetto dell’identità societaria, oltre che di competenza calcistica. Il manager sudafricano che il 5 dicembre 2018 è diventato amministratore delegato del club per volontà di Gordon Singer, figlio di Paul, fondatore e partner del fondo Elliott, è da mesi al centro della discussione della tifoseria, spiazzata in particolare dagli ultimi eventi: la chiusura-shock del rapporto con Boban e il più che probabile addio di Paolo Maldini. Opportuno ricordare da dove è venuto e quali risultati ha ottenuto Gazidis prima di approdare in Italia. Innanzitutto va detto che è sempre stato un numero 2: nel calcio americano, protetto e condotto per mano dal guru della MLS, Sunil Gulati; all’Arsenal, tutelato da un board anziano e da una proprietà poco presente. Ma andiamo con ordine: Gazidis muove i primi passi nel calcio a livello di amministratore a trent’anni, nel 1994. Dopo due anni come legale esterno viene ingaggiato dalla MLS, che si appresta a disputare il suo primo campionato l’anno seguente, dopo i Mondiali. L’avvio non è semplice. Le cose vanno a rilento, i soldi mancano, gli sponsor sono pronti a pagare per le stelle del Mondiale non per club sconosciuti creati dal nulla. Subito si trova a dover mediare tra culture diverse. Da una parte quelli che vogliono un campionato che ricalchi quelli europei, come da tradizione calcistica. Dall’altra quelli convinti che agli americani il calcio così concepito non piace, ci vogliono playoff, salary cap, rigori in movimento. Il suo background - è sudafricano, ma cresciuto in Gran Bretagna e al tempo stesso conosce usi e costumi americani lo aiuta a fare da ponte. La media spettatori non supera i 15 mila a partita, Diversi investitori alzano le tende. Gazidis viene promosso deputy commissioner e diventa di fatto il numero due. La MLS si espande, aggiungendo sei club in pochi anni, tra cui Toronto, oltre confine in Canada. Arrivano nuovi investitori, crescono gli sponsor. Tra le intuizioni di Gazidis, Soccer United Marketing (SUM): si occuperà di commercializzare non solo i diritti MLS, ma anche quelli delle nazionali americane e messicane, aggiungendo una fonte importante di ricavi.
> 
> ...



Per come vedo io il calcio, magari passo per ottuso, uno che non ha mai dato due calci a un pallone, che non ha mai lavorato da dirigente e che insomma non è mai stato su campi di calcio non può e non deve fare scelte calcistiche.
Faccia di conto, giochi a fare il piccolo ragioniere ma che gazidis punti il dito su boban e maldini sulla materia calcio fa solo ridere per non dire altro.
Altrimenti, con la stessa logica, boban e maldini potrebbero puntare il dito su gazidis su temi come sponsor e introiti.
La verità è che gazidis ha la fiducia incondizionata del fondo.
Sulla base di cosa non lo so....


----------



## sipno (5 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per come vedo io il calcio, magari passo per ottuso, uno che non ha mai dato due calci a un pallone, che non ha mai lavorato da dirigente e che insomma non è mai stato su campi di calcio non può e non deve fare scelte calcistiche.
> Faccia di conto, giochi a fare il piccolo ragioniere ma che gazidis punti il dito su boban e maldini sulla materia calcio fa solo ridere per non dire altro.
> Altrimenti, con la stessa logica, boban e maldini potrebbero puntare il dito su gazidis su temi come sponsor e introiti.
> La verità è che gazidis ha la fiducia incondizionata del fondo.
> Sulla base di cosa non lo so....



Mah... dici che Gazidis non ha contati con veri manager? Dai su cercate di essere più lucidi.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mah... dici che Gazidis non ha contati con veri manager? Dai su cercate di essere più lucidi.



Io parlo di conoscenza.
Non è che bastino i contatti per avere poi conoscenza.
Altrimenti basta che io sia amico di un grandissimo magistrato per poter dirigere un pool di avvocati.
E no, non funziona cosi.


----------



## Djici (5 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io parlo di conoscenza.
> Non è che bastino i contatti per avere poi conoscenza.
> Altrimenti basta che io sia amico di un grandissimo magistrato per poter dirigere un pool di avvocati.
> E no, non funziona cosi.



Chiaramente hai ragione.


----------

